
Ask HN: Do you use D language in web programming? - cond289123
I&#x27;m examining a language D language. and I liked the features it offers. I want to get the comments of people who actively use it. I would be glad if you write your reasons for using it. Thank you.
======
iamNumber4
My current project is in D. D in my opinion, if that matters is the natural
progression from c/c++ and is "the better c". I've always worked with c or c++
on backend webdevelopment as that it is lightning fast. D add's the conforts
of modern programing paradigms without sacrificing this speed, and without
having to learn a new syntax like you would with rust, go, etc... Any C/C++,
Java, C# developer could be sat down, shown the reference material for D and
be writing useful code by the end of one day.

there is vibe.d
([https://code.dlang.org/packages/vibe-d](https://code.dlang.org/packages/vibe-d))
has a web framework that creates and handles http for you. However if you want
to have better control and do things traditionally there is cgi_d
([https://code.dlang.org/packages/cgi_d](https://code.dlang.org/packages/cgi_d)).
if you want fast cgi I think there is a library for that too.

I personally prefer cgi as that it is just reading and writing to std-in and
std-out and letting Apache or Nginx handle the http layer. I'm not really a
fan of vibe.d because it's more than a library for web development, it's a
framework. So if you Go with vibe you have to commit to the vibe way of doing
web development.

I also use painlessjson so that that I can create Restful services that return
json objects. As well I use mustache.d so that I can create static HTML
templates to return dynamic serverside generated html.

Like most applications on the web though my current project not purly in D
(while it could be), I am also using Jquery to call my Restful API to retrieve
data. So it's a mixture of architecture; D on the backend, and html,
javascript, css, etc... on the front end.

~~~
cond289123
Thank you so much for your comment.

